# Anyone ever heard of Treat Mountain WMA



## Mac (Jan 29, 2007)

I found this link:

http://www.georgiaoutdoors.com/hunt...C1B87C1-91A8-11D5-B392-00C0F01636AA}&type=WMA

I live in Haralson Cty and work with a  live long resident of that area.  But I can't find anything about when it might have been open.

That whole area is large paper company tracts now.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jan 29, 2007)

It was open about 8 to 10 years ago. It was cut when some budget cuts were made to the DNR. I believe the cuts were made based on number of users and or cost?


----------



## Mac (Jan 29, 2007)

Southern Steel said:


> It was open about 8 to 10 years ago. It was cut when some budget cuts were made to the DNR. I believe the cuts were made based on number of users and or cost?



Thanks,  State must have leased some of the timber land.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey Mac,

I hunted there some 10-12 yrs ago...Saw some good
deer...
Haw was last season on "Indian Lakes" ????


----------



## tinker141 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Treat Mtn*

I grew up hunting Treat mountain in the late 1970"s early 1980"s . It was all owned by paper companies there were thousands and thousands of acres . The most beautiful mountain terrain you have ever seen . The paper companies were going to lease it out and they had a bunch of calls from people threatening to burn all the timber . I hunted it up until about 1985 when I moved to Macon area I have often wondered about this land . One thing I can say for sure , no matter how long I hunt in the state of Ga. I will never hunt any property nicer than Treat Mtn . and we never paid 1 penny to hunt it .


----------



## j_seph (Feb 26, 2007)

*It is still huntable*

but steep real steep. It is National forest lnad and private land which I have access to 4 acres of it It joins Swallow Creek WMA


----------



## tinker141 (Feb 26, 2007)

This Treat mountain is in Polk county and part of it is in Alabama , not near Swallow Creek . It is just outside of Cedartown , Ga.


----------



## Mac (Feb 27, 2007)

tinker141 said:


> This Treat mountain is in Polk county and part of it is in Alabama , not near Swallow Creek . It is just outside of Cedartown , Ga.



That is the place I am talking about.


----------



## Covehnter (Feb 27, 2007)

tinker141 said:


> This Treat mountain is in Polk county and part of it is in Alabama , not near Swallow Creek . It is just outside of Cedartown , Ga.



All of the land is leased by hunting clubs now, actually used to hunt one of the clubs with a friend a couple years ago. All of the timber has been cut and all that is left is the steep draws they couldnt get to. Still lots of turkey in the area.


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Feb 27, 2007)

tinker141 said:


> This Treat mountain is in Polk county and part of it is in Alabama , not near Swallow Creek . It is just outside of Cedartown , Ga.



Tray mountain, not Treat mountain, is near Swallow Cr. WMA .  Tray mountain should be in parts of White(I think), Habersham, and Towns County.


----------



## Incawoodsman (Jul 3, 2007)

tinker141 said:


> I grew up hunting Treat mountain in the late 1970"s early 1980"s . It was all owned by paper companies there were thousands and thousands of acres . The most beautiful mountain terrain you have ever seen . The paper companies were going to lease it out and they had a bunch of calls from people threatening to burn all the timber . I hunted it up until about 1985 when I moved to Macon area I have often wondered about this land . One thing I can say for sure , no matter how long I hunt in the state of Ga. I will never hunt any property nicer than Treat Mtn . and we never paid 1 penny to hunt it .



  I was up this way recently and it didn't look all that beautiful to me, it was almost barren.... There was plenty of land but like I said, all the trees are gone except for the new growth.


----------



## boomer (Jul 24, 2007)

I live right here at the base of Treat our old club now consest of a showroom of new atvs and a large ATV park called the Highlands.
I saw one good shooter in the years I hunted there.
They shoot them from the road pretty bad up in there you want see any deer tracts crossing the road.


----------



## LAKOTA (Aug 1, 2007)

Treat Mtn. was my old stomping grounds as well (in the 80's). Absolutely loved the place. Even with the high number of poachers, we saw and took many deer there. It was a big kick in the rear to my whole family when they decided to take it away. My father and I, plus several uncles and cousins hunted there most every weekend. Lots of great memories in those deep ravines and steep ridges.

Highland Park Resort is located at the base of Treat Mtn., consisting of 1200 acres. Many miles of trails for motorcycle & atv riders. There is also a KTM dealership inside the Proshop. If you like to ride, you gotta give this place a try. We ridden there a few times this year.


----------



## painter (Jul 15, 2012)

i belong to treat mt hunting club, best club i ever been in  this will be my fifth year and there are good deer and turkey.  it is a qdm club and you cant see how good it is from the road, we may have a couple open spots this year if anyone is interested


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 15, 2012)

My Dad killed his first deer on Treat Mt back in the late 60's,or early 70's.


----------



## LT6767 (Oct 26, 2019)

Revive an OLD thread time... lol. Does anyone know where the old cemetery on Treat Mtn is? I haven't been able to find an exact location or gps coordinates... I just know 4wd is needed to get to it.


----------

